# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Жить и работать в Москве

## Valda

Привет! 
Очень реальная возможность для меня это жить в Москве через год. Может быть временно, за год или два года с парнем (родственник его обеспечивает ему работу). Проблема в том что... я боюсь что тяжело мне будет найти работу.
Честно, у меня нет специальности в этой жизни. кругозор меня широкий, но я только знаю всего понемногу. В смысле, официальное образование у меня есть следующем предметом : 
-Первая помощь & физический тренер (аттестаты), курсы по биологии (особенно анатомия) и химии , училась на заочным университете
-электротехника - инженер-практик (аттестат)
-машиностроение - инженер-практик (аттестат)
-программирование - на данный момент изучаю.
Вообще во всех областях науки можно сказать, что у меня есть обоснованное понимание.  
Но у меня мало опыта и желания работать на этих предметах. Больше мне интересно интегрировать мое знание английского языка с этими предметами. Я хочу стать техническом переводчиком, если я появлюсь в Москве. Русский к английскому. А у меня еще есть год улучать мой русский. Так... как это всё звучит? 
Если я решу эту проблему (=найти работу), мне кажется жизнь в Москве - высокое качество. я думаю учиться там, наконец-то добраться мою первую степень, и не только ходить вокруг да около с разными степени. 
Мне нравится новые вызовы в жизни. Новые испытания. Я не люблю чувство бега на месте, как часто бывает в жизни. Как будто эта рутина, которая ты делаешь каждый день, выглядит вечная. Несмотря на то, что она, по-видимому, безопасности. Да, я хочу жить в Москве. Надеюсь что буду. 
По картинкам, этот город напоминает мне Лондона. Город который обслуживает туристов.... к этому я могу привыкнуть.

----------


## Valda

Oops...wrong section...can anyone move this topic ?

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

> Привет!  Очень реальная возможность для меня это жить в Москве через год. (Я бы целиком переделал, режет слух - "Вполне реально, что через год я буду жить в Москве"). Может быть временно, за(Именительный падеж не требует предлога) год или два года(это лишнее), с парнем (родственник его (Его родственник (инверсия тут ни к чему) обеспечивает ему работу). Проблема в том, что... я боюсь, что тяжело мне будет  мне будет тяжело (Магистр наверное Йода говорить тебя учил Просто опять лишняя инверсия) найти работу.
> Честно говоря (Не звучит одинокое наречие тут), у меня нет специальности в этой жизни, кругозор меня широкий, но я только знаю всего понемногу. В смысле, официальное образование у меня есть следующем предметом по следующим предметам (дательный падеж) : 
> -Первая помощь и физический тренер (аттестаты), курсы по биологии (особенно анатомия) и химии , училась на заочном университете факультете
> -электротехника - инженер-практик (аттестат)
> -машиностроение - инженер-практик (аттестат)
> -программирование - на данный момент изучаю.
> Вообще во всех областях науки можно сказать, что у меня есть обоснованное понимание (Эта фраза в русском не несет смысла).  
> Но у меня мало опыта и желания работать на этих предметах в этих сферах. Больше мне интересно интегрировать мое знание английского языка с этими предметами. Что меня интересует больше - это использование моего знания английского в этих сферах. Я хочу стать техническом переводчиком, если я появлюсь в Москве. Русский к английскому. С русского на английский. А у меня еще есть год, улучшать чтобы улучшить мой русский. Так... как это всё звучит? Хреново звучит) 
> Если я решу эту проблему (найти работу), мне кажется жизнь в Москве - высокое качество высокого качества. Я думаю учиться там, наконец-то добраться мою первую степень достичь моей первой степени, а не только ходить вокруг да около с разными степенями. 
> ...

 Ну вот как то так, но все равно, ты делаешь весомые успехи)

----------


## Hoax

*Очень реальная возможность для меня это жить в Москве через год.* 
У  меня есть реальная возможность пожить в Москве через год. Пожить в  Москве станет через год для меня реальной возможностью. Очень реально,  что через год я буду жить в Москве.  *Может быть временно, за год или два года с парнем (родственник его обеспечивает ему работу).* 
На год или два.  *Честно, у меня нет специальности в этой жизни.* 
Честно говоря, у меня нет опыта работы.  *кругозор меня широкий, но я только знаю всего понемногу.* 
кругозор у меня широкий, знаю я всё понемногу (может "знаю я много, но знания мои не глубокие"?) *
В смысле, официальное образование у меня есть следующем предметом :* 
В смысле, официальое образование у меня есть. Есть сертификаты по следующим предметам:  *-Первая помощь & физический тренер (аттестаты), курсы по биологии  (особенно анатомия) и химии , училась на заочным университете* Первая помощь и физическая культура, курсы по биологии (специализация в анатомии) и химии, училась на заочном (курс - средний род, можно опустить) в университете.  *Вообще во всех областях науки можно сказать, что у меня есть обоснованное понимание.* 
 Вообще, можно сказать, что во всех областях науки у меня есть теоретические знания.  *Но у меня мало опыта и желания работать на этих предметах.* 
Но у меня мало опыта и желания работать в этих сферах. *
Больше мне  интересно интегрировать мое знание английского языка с этими предметами. * 
Мне интереснее использовать мое знание английского языка в данных областях деятельности.  *Я хочу стать техническом переводчиком, если я появлюсь в Москве.  Русский к английскому. А у меня еще есть год улучать мой русский.* 
Я хочу стать техническим переводчиком, если поеду в Москву. С русского на английский. У меня есть еще год, чтобы улучшить мой русский.   *Так...  как это всё звучит?* Не понятно, что ты имеешь в виду? Спрашиваешь мнение? Как вам это?  *Если я решу эту проблему (=найти работу), мне кажется жизнь в Москве -  высокое качество.* 
Если решить эту проблему, мне кажется, жизнь в Москве будет отличной. *
я думаю учиться там, наконец-то добраться мою первую  степень, и не только ходить вокруг да около с разными степени.*
Я думаю поступить там в университет, наконец-то получить диплом бакалавра, а не ходить вокруг да около с разными курсами.  *Мне нравится новые вызовы в жизни. Новые испытания. Я не люблю чувство  бега на месте, как часто бывает в жизни. Как будто эта рутина, которая  ты делаешь каждый день, выглядит вечная. Несмотря на то, что она,  по-видимому, безопасности. Да, я хочу жить в Москве. Надеюсь что буду.*
Мне нравятся новые вызовы судьбы. Новые испытания. Я не люблю чувство бега на месте, как часто бывает в жизни, эту рутину (рутина - это уже что-то, что делаешь каждый день, не надо добавлять объяснение слова), кажущуюся нескончаемой, несмотря на то, что она, по-видимому, безопаснее.

----------


## maxmixiv

Валда, Москва не обслуживает туристов. Ей вообще плевать на туристов. На мой взгляд, город совершенно не приспособлен для жизни. Как-то я учился в Москве 3 недели. Был декабрь, и за три недели один раз солнышко слегка пробилось из-за туч. Снега тоже не было, поэтому кругом только серый цвет. Такое облегчение было, когда я вернулся в Омск, где снег на солнце искрился так, что ходить надо было прищурившись! 
Я бы из солнечной страны уехал только в другую солнечную страну, ну может быть, где чуть-чуть попрохладнее  ::   http://www.gl5.ru/mumij_troll_kontrabandi.php 
А работы - да, больше чем в Москве нигде не найти.

----------


## John_Douglas

You could almost definitely find work teaching English, either in a private school or giving individual lessons.  
There are plenty of translating jobs as well, if your Russian is good enough. Also there are lots of jobs you can get as a copy editor, for example for editing other peoples' translations, or editing publications put out in English by Russian companies.  
Those three areas are the main ones that foreigners find work in. To work in another field you would probably need to have pretty extensive experience for them to want to hire a foreigner without perfect Russian.  
The other alternative is to find a job with a firm in your home country who do business in Russia (or a firm in Russia who wants to do business with your country).

----------


## Valda

Спасибо за комментарии! Очень полезные. Особенно все эти поправки!   

> что у меня есть обоснованное понимание (Эта фраза в русском не несет смысла).

 Да, это имеет смысл для таких вещах как "Подтверждённый убедительными доказательствами"...   

> По картинкам, этот город напоминает мне Лондона (Винительный падеж - Лондон)

 Просто мне сказали, что когда есть спрятанный "of", как "This city reminds me *OF* London"... это родительный падеж. Но хорошо, может быть в этом случае есть исключение.    

> Первая помощь и физическая культура

  Что значит "физическая культура"?   

> Не понятно, что ты имеешь в виду? Спрашиваешь мнение? Как вам это?

 "Как вам это" = How does it sound like?    

> You could almost definitely find work teaching English, either in a private school or giving individual lessons.  
> There are plenty of translating jobs as well, if your Russian is good enough. Also there are lots of jobs you can get as a copy editor, for example for editing other peoples' translations, or editing publications put out in English by Russian companies.  
> Those three areas are the main ones that foreigners find work in. To work in another field you would probably need to have pretty extensive experience for them to want to hire a foreigner without perfect Russian.  
> The other alternative is to find a job with a firm in your home country who do business in Russia (or a firm in Russia who wants to do business with your country).

 Я кстати работала в качество учительница английского языка, но не знаю если еще раз хочу научить английский. Может быть как последнее средство. Из-за того, что у меня хорошее понимание многих технических предметов, я хочу постараться воспользоваться этим и моем знанием по-английскому...по-моему через год я смогу улучшать мой русский до такого уровня, что техническом переводчиком смогу стать.

----------


## Hoax

Я знаю, что некоторые иностранцы устраивались частными репетиторами в богатые семьи. Или просто компаньонами для богатых деток. Им обеспечивали проживание, питание и хорошую зарплату. Но такую работу еще надо постараться найти. Или связи иметь нужные. 
Попробуй заведи себе CV на hh.ru на английском языке, вдруг тобой кто-то заинтересуется. Да и сама посмотри там вакансии, которые бы тебе могли подойти.

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

> Спасибо за комментарии! Очень полезные. Особенно все эти поправки!   
> Да, это имеет смысл для таких вещах как "Подтверждённый убедительными доказательствами"...   
> Просто мне сказали, что когда есть спрятанный "of", как "This city reminds me *OF* London"... это родительный падеж. Но хорошо, может быть в этом случае есть исключение.    
>  Что значит "физическая культура"?  
> "Как вам это" = How does it sound like?    
> Я кстати работала в качестве учительницы (в качестве кого? чего? - аккузатив) английского языка, но не знаю если еще раз хочу научить английский (Нужно понимать различие между "ли" и если" - "если" вводит придаточное предложение условия, а ли - сослагательное наколонение глагола; анлийское if, whether не всегда может быть переведено как "если". Правильный вариант- "Но не знаю, захочу ли еще раз заниматься обучением английского". Может быть как последнее (тут лучше употребить "крйнее", либо конкретизировать мысль, сказав, например, "последнее средство к существованию") средство. Из-за того, что у меня хорошее понимание многих технических предметов, я хочу постараться воспользоваться этим и моим знанием английского... По-моему, через год я смогу улучшить (Перфект!!!) мой русский до такого уровня, что техническом переводчиком смогу стать (Здравствуй, о Великий Магистр Йода! Используешь инверсию здесь ты лишнюю! - "смогу стать техническим переводчиком".

 Поработай над пунктуацией, с ней беда)

----------


## Eledhwen

Не обязательно ехать именно в Москву. Есть немало других процветающих городов.
Санкт-Петербург, Новосибирск, Екатеринбург...

----------


## Paul G.

There is no life in Moscow. In fact, the people exist there, not living. You will feel it physically.

----------


## Valda

> Не обязательно ехать именно в Москву. Есть немало других процветающих городов.
> Санкт-Петербург, Новосибирск, Екатеринбург...

 Это не выбор, так обстоят дело. Фабрика родственника моего парня точно в Москве, где предложение работы его ждёт. так что, обязательно ехать именно в Москву :P Но конечно что проведаем эти "немало других процветающих городов"  ::     

> There is no life in Moscow. In fact, the people exist there, not living. You will feel it physically.

 Hah!

----------


## translationsnmru

Have you thought about teaching Hebrew? Just a thought. I am pretty sure that there must be at least a few people in Moscow who would like to learn the present-day Hebrew the way it is actually spoken in Israel. The market is much smaller, but so (I assume) is the competition.

----------


## pushvv

"...где предложение работы его ждёт..." -) Powerful you have become, the dark side I sense in you. How the rule of the word positions can be spoken?

----------


## Medved

> "This city reminds me *OF* London

 No, this is a wrong kind of "OF" in terms of that supposition.
The right one is "A bag *of* my neighbor".
See how they are different? 
Remind/dream/think of/about -> prepositional (напоминает о Лондоне).
be afraid of -> genitive (боюсь жуков)
be aware of -> prep (быть осведомлённым о/об) -- я осведомлён о ...

----------


## Valda

> Have you thought about teaching Hebrew? Just a thought. I am pretty sure that there must be at least a few people in Moscow who would like to learn the present-day Hebrew the way it is actually spoken in Israel. The market is much smaller, but so (I assume) is the competition.

 Может быть и так, но я не думала об этом, потому, что не люблю этот язык, и никогда не учила грамматику его как следует. Кстати, по-моему есть достаточные такие учителей в Москве, потому что есть больше миллиона русскоязычных граждан в Израиле, и я уверена, что некоторые от них которые приехали в Москву уже думали об этом.  
Удивительно что так много зависит от того - Насколько хороший мой русский. Хотя бы изучала его с детство...    

> No, this is a wrong kind of "OF" in terms of that supposition.
> The right one is "A bag of my neighbor".
> See how they are different? 
> Remind/dream/think of/about -> prepositional (напоминает о Лондоне).
> be afraid of -> genitive (боюсь жуков)
> be aware of -> prep (быть осведомлённым о/об) -- я осведомлён о ...

 Спасибо за объяснение.    

> "...где предложение работы его ждёт..." -) Powerful you have become, the dark side I sense in you. How the rule of the word positions can be spoken?

 Я предполагаю, что это комплимент...если да, тогда спасибо  ::

----------


## Medved

Valda, he meant "*wrong word order*", that's why he quoted Master Yoda.

----------


## Valda

Я хочу стараться получить аттестат за то, что завершила курс по переводчикам -- русский к английскому. Но, я не хочу совершить полный переводчик программ - потому что это уже степень бакалавра, 4 года, и это уж чересчур. Хочу что-то короче. Я думала взять курсы по заочному обучению, это идеально для меня. Есть кто-нибудь который знает о таких курсах? Или может быть, что такие не существуют?   

> Valda, he meant "*wrong word order*", that's why he quoted Master Yoda.

 Хорошо  ::

----------


## Valda

Спасибо за перемещение этой темы. Извините, что не была достаточно внимательная

----------


## pushvv

>>Valda, he meant "wrong word order", that's why he quoted Master Yoda.
На самом деле мне интересно, есть ли какие-то правила, определяющие порядок слов в русском языке. Как можно эти правила сформулировать...

----------


## Valda

Lomonosov Moscow State University 
Мне нужна помочь... я стараюсь найти детали о отделах по инженерному искусству в вейбсайте Московского государственного университета... именно хочу найти факультет компьютерной инженерной или факультет программной инженерной...даже факультет электротехника. Но не могу найти никакие из них. Они правда не существуют в  Московском государственном университете?

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

> >>Valda, he meant "wrong word order", that's why he quoted Master Yoda.
> На самом деле мне интересно, есть ли какие-то правила, определяющие порядок слов в русском языке. Как можно эти правила сформулировать...

 На самом деле, стандартный порядок слов суть SVO, но русский хорош тем, что его можно менять, не искажая смысл. Собственно функция артикля (определенность-неопределенность) в русском часто передается как раз с помощью порядка слов и/или интонации. Но стремиться всегда нужно к SVO, как к наиболее привычному для слуха порядку.
*SVO - subject-verb-object/подлежащее-сказуемое-прямое дополнение
** Сравните: Ты постирал штаны? - Have you washed trouses?
Ты штаны постирал? - Have you washed the trouses?

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

> Lomonosov Moscow State University 
> Мне нужна помочь... я стараюсь найти детали о отделах по инженерному искусству в вейбсайте Московского государственного университета... именно хочу найти факультет компьютерной инженерной или факультет программной инженерной...даже факультет электротехника. Но не могу найти никакие из них. Они правда не существуют в  Московском государственном университете?

 Valda, я кажется нашел то, что тебя интересует, но только на руссой части сайта(
Список факультетов МГУ: Подразделения МГУ

----------


## Valda

Да видела это, спасибо, но там не написано ничего о электротехнике или компьютерной инженерной...даже не что-то о software engineering  ::

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

Ну я уже не имею возможности посмотреть, поищи еще по факультетам.

----------


## Valda

> Ну я уже не имею возможности посмотреть, поищи еще по факультетам.

 Я не бы оставила сообщение если не основательно искала  ::

----------


## Doomer

> Я не бы оставила сообщение если не основательно искала

 Here you go Кафедры | ВМК МГУ 
But if you looking for software engineering you need to consider this place - Moscow Institute of Electronic Technology (Technical University)

----------


## Valda

> But if you looking for software engineering you need to consider this place - Moscow Institute of Electronic Technology (Technical University)

 Спасибо! Это то, что я искала.  ::

----------


## alexsms

Будете у нас на Колыме, добро пожаловать...

----------


## Lampada

*Foreigners to confirm knowledge of Russian in order to obtain employment visa* | Russia Beyond The Headlines  *16:49 April 16, 2014  * *Interfax
Source: Russia Beyond the Headlines -*

----------


## Zubastiy

> Я хочу стараться получить аттестат за то, что завершила курс по переводчикам -- русский к английскому. Но, я не хочу совершить полный переводчик программ - потому что это уже степень бакалавра, 4 года, и это уж чересчур. Хочу что-то короче. Я думала взять курсы по заочному обучению, это идеально для меня. Есть кто-нибудь который знает о таких курсах? Или может быть, что такие не существуют?   
> Хорошо

 Таких курсов много, но я бы советовал больше опираться на ваш родной язык. Россия крупнейшая страна в мире, ее торгово-экономические связи очень обширны: начиная с туристов и перевода рекламных Прасковьи ВАШЕЙ страны для русских туристов, заканчивая технической спецификацией медицинских препаратов и комментариями юристов к международным договорам. На иврите в России говорят многие, но 95% из них носители русского языка, а не иврита, это большая разница в тонких деталях, например при судебных тяжбах. Можете уже сейчас попробовать свои силы удаленно через интернет, если вам интересно я покажу вам самый большой сайт удаленной разовой работы в России. Просто оставьте объявление и посмотрите многим ли потребуется ваша услуга переводчика. К тому же можно поискать на сайтах работы в России.

----------

